# What does it take to be Australian of the Year?



## barryqwalsh (Aug 17, 2015)

*Turn inspiration into a nomination*

*Nominating someone who inspires you for the Australian of the Year awards is quick and easy.*

*Australian of the Year Bega District News*


----------



## Disir (Aug 17, 2015)

Is this a hint?
Do you need someone to nominate you?


----------



## ThirdTerm (Aug 17, 2015)

Delta Goodrem was nominated for Australian of the Year 2004, which she did not win, and singers and athletes are often picked by the National Australia Day Council. She was extremely popular with her No. 1 album _Innocent Eyes, _when I was a student from 2004 to 2007, and she was the most deserving candidate.


----------



## barryqwalsh (Aug 23, 2015)

Disir said:


> Is this a hint?
> Do you need someone to nominate you?




Please, can you give me a guernsey?


----------



## Mr. H. (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## barryqwalsh (Aug 24, 2015)

*Tony Abbott to visit Eddie Mabo's grave on Murray Island; daughter hails 'significant pilgrimage'*

Mabo's daughter hails 'significant' gravesite pilgrimage


----------



## theliq (Sep 3, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> *Tony Abbott to visit Eddie Mabo's grave on Murray Island; daughter hails 'significant pilgrimage'*
> 
> Mabo's daughter hails 'significant' gravesite pilgrimage


TONY WHO


----------

